
Cognitive AI: how bots will acquire their inner human touch - kishorejets
https://medium.com/@FuturistLens/cognitive-ai-how-bots-will-acquire-their-inner-human-touch-6889873eec2
======
joe_the_user
I don't exactly what the author is trying to say because I refuse to create a
free account for medium.

------
bobblywobbles
Bots don't need to acquire a human touch, that is something bots will never
fully achieve and I don't think it's necessary they should.

